# Sử dụng khoảng trống gầm cầu thang một cách hiệu quả



## nadanvonga (8/1/22)

Sử dụng khoảng trống gầm cầu thang một cách hiệu quả Một trong những nơi lãng quên trong nhà là gầm cầu thang. Để tận dụng những góc thừa ấy, nhiều gia đình thiết kế nhà vệ sinh vừa độc đáo vừa tiện dụng. Góc chết thường được nhắc tới nhiều nhất trong một ngôi nhà là khoảng trống dưới gầm cầu thang. Khoảng trống này không hề bé nhưng cũng khó để bày biện Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu hay sử dụng vào công năng nào đó. Thiết kế khoảng trống dưới gầm cầu thang thành những phòng chức năng cũng là một cách rất phổ biến để máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở nha trang giúp cho không gian trở nên hữu ích. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trong thực tế, với một chút nỗ lực thiết kế, bạn có thể làm cho gầm cầu thang trong nhà bạn trở nên hữu ích hơn bằng nhà vệ sinh nhỏ gọn với đầy đủ trang thiết bị. Theo các chuyên gia phong thủy, việc đặt một phòng tắm dưới gầm cầu thang thực sự tốt. Gầm cầu thang có tính chất Âm nhiều hơn Dương nên có thể làm phòng vệ sinh nhỏ cho gia đình. Đặc biệt đối với nhà cao tầng, khi thiết kế các KTS thường đặt vệ sinh ở vị trí gầm cầu thang dưới tầng 1 làm khu vực vệ sinh phụ, vị trí này kín đáo lại tiết kiệm được diện tích sử dụng cho ngôi nhà. Những gợi ý dưới đây sẽ giúp các bạn hình dung rõ hơn khi tận dụng góc chết này trong ngôi nhà nhỏ của mình. 1. Một chút tỉ mỉ trong thiết kế cũng khiến gầm cầu thang trở nên bắt mắt hơn với nhà vệ sinh như thế này. Hoa văn họa tiết đen trắng trông khá nghệ thuật. 2. Chỉ 3m2, bạn cũng có thể sở hữu một nhà vệ sinh nhỏ gọn, tiện ích ngay dưới gầm cầu thang nhà mình. 3. Màu trắng với các họa tiết trang trí đơn giản là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất để không gian được sáng. Khi cánh cửa khép lại, bạn sẽ không nhận ra sự có mặt của nhà vệ sinh. 4. Bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên khi thấy khoảng trống nhỏ hẹp dưới chân cầu thang lại có thể sử dụng làm phòng vệ sinh tiện dụng như thế này. Kệ để khăn tắm, vật dụng được thiết kế thông minh giúp tiết kiệm tối đa diện tích. 5. Các món đồ nội thất Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu không gian lớn được thiết kế tối giản nhưng vẫn đủ công năng sử dụng của gia chủ. 6. Chỉ cần thiết kế cánh cửa 1 cách khéo léo, đồng bộ màu với bức tường thì sẽ khó có thể nhận ra bên trong có những gì.


----------

